

Show HN: A Non-trivial Open Source iPad App - ssutch
https://github.com/samuraisam/readdit

======
AznHisoka
Guess others here think it's not non-trivial...

~~~
yogrish
Awesome design and App. Not a Trivial one at least for people like me...Good
starter for beginners like me to experiment. Did u submit this app in
Appstore??

